# Arm's sore after ride?



## Robert E Smith (Apr 20, 2008)

I got back from my last ride about a 13 mile ride (26 round trip) on a local bike trail with about a 2 to 2-1/2 percenct grade the entire way up and found that later that evening the backs of my arms from the elbows to the shoulders were sore! Not aching sore but enought to hit the old advil bottle up, Could this be a fit problem with maybe to much weight on my arms? I really haven't had this problem before! Or could it just have been from the continuous climb on the bike trail maybe working the arms from pulling on the bars? I know it was a long slow grade but it was a little effort without it ever leveling off the entire way! Just don't know the mechanics of fit very well and am still tuning in the new bike some! Thanks


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Descent, not climb?*

Pulling on the bars uses more biceps (front of upper arm). Resting weight on the arms would stress the triceps, as you felt. I suspect it was the 13-mile continuous downhill. Just keep practicing. Maybe try going faster on the descent (if path conditions permit). Pedal hard some of the time, even stand up and sprint. Varying positions helps avoid soreness, and it's fun to go fast!


----------



## peptidbond (Aug 12, 2008)

I am a beginner too and experienced similar soreness when I first started riding. After my first couple rides, it went away. I assume you will have the same experience.

Now I am getting soreness in my right should joint and right, inner knee. This too could just be side effects of coming out of a stagnant lifestyle. I will give it a couple weeks and try tinkering with my fit. If that does not do it, I will see a doctor.

I guess I would suggest the same for anyone getting back into shape. If soreness or pain continue beyond a short period, slow down a bit and consult a doc. Never hurts.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

This is exactly why a balanced resistance training regimen helps with riding...you don't only use your lower body. If you want to see more and more improvements (and comfort), work your tri's, bi's, lats, shoulders, chest, abs....etc. etc....


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

Triceps often don't get much use in normal life, so they aren't very developed in many people. Some triceps exercises (google to find some simple ones) will help, although they will certainly add to the soreness in the short term.


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

I guess I just cant imagine that someone may ride enough to get sore muscles, but not have other training part of their lives, but that is just me (of course sitting here on my couch because I pulled the muscles in my lower back stretching so I can ride better....hehehe)...


----------

